# Ladies, would you travel solo?



## Leann

If you would have asked the 20 year old me if I would ever travel solo, the answer would have been an emphatic *NO*. 

Forty-three years later and after many miles of solo travel for work, I have a different outlook. Now that I am inching closer to full retirement (I still do some contract work for my former employer but that is slowing down), my desire for leisure travel has replaced work travel. 

I've got a few trips planned this year, all with family and/or friends but one that will be just me and I'll be going international. All of my prior trips to Europe have been work-related and I was always on someone else's schedule. So this time will be different. It's not for a few months but I've already spent a lot of time researching places, buying some travel-friendly (i.e. wrinkle-free) clothes and imaging what the sites, sounds and foods will be like. 

So this one is for the ladies. Would you travel solo? Or, if you have, would you do it again?


----------



## jujube

Oh, yes!  Depending on the destination, I might go with a tour group.  Other places, alone would do just fine.


----------



## Keesha

Yes!


----------



## C'est Moi

Depends on the destination, but I would not travel internationally (over seas) alone.   Of course I'm married and I prefer to do things with my husband, so there's that.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I appreciate that it's one for the ladies, however...  My elder daughter (unattached) has started to travel a lot in the past few years.  Initially it was purely on business, but then she started to tag on a few extra days at her own expense for sightseeing.   This has taken her to many cities worldwide - from San Francisco to Seoul (which she really loved).  

Now she also travels for pleasure and asks Mrs. L and our younger daughter if they'd like to accompany her,  so they have a girlie holiday.  Next month they're off to Seville (Spain) and shortly afterwards, she's back to Spain for a conference in Barcelona.  I'm glad to see her being so outgoing and seeing the world.


----------



## Ronni

Absolutely!!  In my younger days, I traveled around three continents by myself.  It was a blast then, and I don't see it any differently now!


----------



## Mollypops

I have done it, but it also depends on the length of stay and the familiarity of the destination. If I am going to be traveling out of the country then No I would not travel alone, but if I am going to trevel to the beach for a long weekend then certainly I would travel alone.


----------



## JustBonee

Would not be interested  ... never did when I was younger, so doing it now would not appeal to me either.


----------



## CeeCee

Yes, I’ve traveled solo for a very long time now..even internationally.


----------



## debbie in seattle

I travel solo, love to travel.    My daughter is traveling solo to Japan in October.


----------



## RadishRose

Not likely; I'd rather enjoy it with someone. 

I would never leave the country or drive long distances alone.


----------



## Olivia

I've traveled to Vienna, Austria, from Hawaii (where I live) once with my mother and three times alone. With layovers, it takes from 24 to 27 hours to get there. I have no trouble with traveling alone. I like having a traveling companion but I don't need one. At my destination there are relatives, but mainly I like sight-seeing by myself because I can spend as much time as I wish wherever I want to. I dine with a relative, friend or by myself. I enjoy each way. Being an introvert I live mostly inside my head anyway so I can be fine company to myself. :bowknot:


----------



## hollydolly

Yes, I have done it for many years  and I still do it occasionally even now, when my husband can't get the time off work.. I have no qualms about going alone and flying  to countries all over Europe


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I feel the same way and I certainly wouldn't enjoy eating in a restaurant by myself either. I can get lost just driving out of my driveway.  





RadishRose said:


> Not likely; I'd rather enjoy it with someone.
> 
> I would never leave the country or drive long distances alone.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I feel the same way and I certainly wouldn't enjoy eating in a restaurant by myself either. I can get lost just driving out of my driveway.



My daughter described going out for a meal on her own in Seoul. She had gone to a restaurant recommended by the hotel , but found that everybody ate using chopsticks.  Having difficulty using them, she asked with much sign language if she could have a knife and fork.  Eventually they understood and a few moments later the chef and two waiters appeared with a knife and fork on a small cushion and wrapped in a pink bow. She said they treated her like royalty.


----------



## Camper6

As a male I am doubtful about traveling solo.


----------



## gennie

Have done many times in the past and would do it again in a heartbeat if in better physical health


----------



## Camper6

gennie said:


> Have done many times in the past and would do it again in a heartbeat if in better physical health



That's the secret of course.


----------



## oldman

I’ll play the devil’s advocate this time around. Traveling for anyone can be dangerous. Not knowing your surroundings or not having what we in the aviation business call having “situational awareness “ is most essential. Predators can spot a tourist a mile away and you are the prey. 

I would encourage you you to read the story of Nancy Ludwig. And, I’m still upset with the disappearance of Natalee Holloway and Amy Bradley. I mean, if someone can go missing on a cruise ship, how does that happen and no one knows anything about it. On a cruise ship, really??


----------



## Happyflowerlady

When I was much younger, and had a job that involved traveling, and a lot of driving, I put about 1,000 miles a week on my little Mazda pickup, week in and week out. 
I think that I would be much more hesitant to travel alone now, mostly because I am older and health is not what it was back then. But my self-confidence level is a lot lower now, too, as far as thinking that I can take care of myself in some kind of an emergency situation. 
What I would like to do, is to take a cross-country train trip, and I think that I would feel very safe doing that alone. 

I went to Hawaii (Honolulu) with my daughter last month, and I totally loved being there. She was there for work, and gone all day, and I had a great time catching the small tour busses that take you around the city of Honolulu, and if the opportunity was there for me to ever go back I would go, even if it were by myself.


----------



## AnnieA

I do in the US but am not sure whether I would feel comfortable going solo internationally.


----------



## Babs

I think if it is a location that I am really familiar with and is in close proximity to my home I would travel solo, but I am almost 80 years old and travelling to far way to an unknown place I think would be too risky alone.


----------



## Autumn72

oldman said:


> I’ll play the devil’s advocate this time around. Traveling for anyone can be dangerous. Not knowing your surroundings or not having what we in the aviation business call having “situational awareness “ is most essential. Predators can spot a tourist a mile away and you are the prey.
> 
> I would encourage you you to read the story of Nancy Ludwig. And, I’m still upset with the disappearance of Natalee Holloway and Amy Bradley. I mean, if someone can go missing on a cruise ship, how does that happen and no one knows anything about it. On a cruise ship, really??


There's ports and pimps .....


----------



## oldman

Autumn72 said:


> There's ports and pimps .....


She went missing while the ship was at sea. I have no idea what pimps has to do with anything, unless you are referring to the fact that she may have been kidnapped and sold into slavery. But, even still, how did they get her off the ship without anyone taking notice?


----------



## Camper6

oldman said:


> I’ll play the devil’s advocate this time around. Traveling for anyone can be dangerous. Not knowing your surroundings or not having what we in the aviation business call having “situational awareness “ is most essential. Predators can spot a tourist a mile away and you are the prey.
> 
> I would encourage you you to read the story of Nancy Ludwig. And, I’m still upset with the disappearance of Natalee Holloway and Amy Bradley. I mean, if someone can go missing on a cruise ship, how does that happen and no one knows anything about it. On a cruise ship, really??


On a cruise ship?  I would expect it more than on a city street.
You get pushed overboard and the ship has sailed 20 miles before anyone notices?


----------



## Camper6

AnnieA said:


> I do in the US but am not sure whether I would feel comfortable going solo internationally.


I don't blame you. Crimes are committed against travelers because the criminals know you won't be sticking around long to help the police because you have to go home and perhaps you don't even speak the language and rights?  Forget it.

Two women from my town were accused of murder in Mexico. It took place in the same hotel they were staying in.  They had a heck of a time clearing themselves.  They were innocent.

Even in the U.S. and Canada, thieves target a car with a license plate from out of state or out of country.

It's best if you spend extended time in another country to get plates from that country or state or province.


----------



## Camper6

oldman said:


> She went missing while the ship was at sea. I have no idea what pimps has to do with anything, unless you are referring to the fact that she may have been kidnapped and sold into slavery. But, even still, how did they get her off the ship without anyone taking notice?


At night on a cruise ship?  It's really simple. In port? Luggage.  At sea overboard.


----------



## RadishRose

When I was younger, I did but not out of the country.
Today, no.


----------



## toffee

it would not suit me at all ' I love company in travelling ' love to chat but with someone I know '
I dont mind people in a group I can be chatty - but knowing I have company with me ..would not venture alone !


----------



## AnnieA

Visited DC solo several months ago for four nights for genealogy and had a wonderful time.  Staying in an Airbnb (room with a young professional couple) within walking distance of pretty much everywhere I wanted to go made it pleasant and safe.  Also had several old friends and my sister's niece in town so I had people connect with.


----------



## Capt Lightning

RadishRose said:


> When I was younger, I did but not out of the country.
> Today, no.


When I was working and travelled to the USA, my in-laws were horrified and told me to be careful as it was too dangerous.  I suppose we feel safer with the familiar things in our own country and suspicious of the things we don't know in other places.  The only place in the US that worried me was Miami.


----------



## StarSong

Traveling alone wouldn't be enjoyable for me.


----------



## oldman

Camper6 said:


> At night on a cruise ship?  It's really simple. In port? Luggage.  At sea overboard.


You're guessing. Different government law enforcement agencies have searched everything from top to bottom including, forensic searches and even video searches. Nothing has been found. The FBI thinks she went overboard, but have no proof.

There have been sightings since her disappearance, but they have now been declared as unconfirmed. When her father awoke and took a short walk, he saw her asleep on deck. That was between 5:15 and 5:30 a.m. At 6:00 a.m. when he went back out to where she was sleeping, she was gone.


----------



## Ronni

I think I mentioned somewhere in this thread that when I was younger I traveled three continents by myself, with no thought of it being unusual.  

I continue to travel solo when and as needed.  I routinely fly to California from Nashville a couple times a year to visit my son and his family there, the latest of those trips in August of this year.  I've flown to Hawaii alone to meet up with family for a vacation. The last time was in 2017 I think.  I drove to Florida and back to meet up with my daughter and her family to vacation at Disneyworld in 2018, and there's a tentative plan in the works to do that again in 2020.


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> Traveling alone wouldn't be enjoyable for me.


I agree. I want to go to Africa. It's something that I have thought about for years. I would like to go on a photo safari and go into the Serengeti and also the Congo. My wife says she is not going no way, no how. She told me to go and take a friend.  I have asked a few friends to go and have even offered to pay for their flight, hotel, meals and the charge for the safari, but no takers. 

It's a puzzle to me why no one wants a free trip to Africa and go on an amazing journey.


----------



## Camper6

oldman said:


> You're guessing. Different government law enforcement agencies have searched everything from top to bottom including, forensic searches and even video searches. Nothing has been found. The FBI thinks she went overboard, but have no proof.
> 
> There have been sightings since her disappearance, but they have now been declared as unconfirmed. When her father awoke and took a short walk, he saw her asleep on deck. That was between 5:15 and 5:30 a.m. At 6:00 a.m. when he went back out to where she was sleeping, she was gone.



Circumstanial evidence is all we have.
I'm just using a bit of logic as if I was doing the crime.


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> I agree. I want to go to Africa. It's something that I have thought about for years. I would like to go on a photo safari and go into the Serengeti and also the Congo. My wife says she is not going no way, no how. She told me to go and take a friend.  I have asked a few friends to go and have even offered to pay for their flight, hotel, meals and the charge for the safari, but no takers.
> 
> It's a puzzle to me why no one wants a free trip to Africa and go on an amazing journey.


I can free up my schedule...


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> I can free up my schedule...


Oh, I get plenty of offers to go, but they aren't serious. I had a friend that lives in Minnesota, (another pilot), and he said he would definitely go. I was really up for the trip, but then about two weeks after he agreed to go, he was killed in a motorcycle accident.


----------



## AnnieA

StarSong said:


> Traveling alone wouldn't be enjoyable for me.



I do enjoy it!

Most of my career, I've done healthcare consulting that required solo, overnight travel.  I developed a fondness for taking a book to a restaurant during off peak hours and enjoying a glass of wine and a quiet meal.  So much so that even living alone, I do it as a treat from time to time   ...not nearly as much as meals with friends, but sometimes it's just how I want to spend a late afternoon.

Also, once at a museum or historical site, I want to immerse myself in the art or history.  Even on trips with friends, we split up then meet up at the end to go back to favorite things we saw to share with each other.  

I always research places I visit alone in order to avoid inadvertently winding up in a bad part of town, am alert to surroundings when going to and fro and always return to lodging early.


----------



## Linda Doc

When I was a staff writer for a newspaper, I would take many trips during the year by myself, to events like the Kentucky Derby, etc.  I never had a problem, and actually enjoyed the time away from my husband, so I would definitely travel by myself again. However, I would do it as part of a group tour, because I like the structure. There are many web sites and tour companies that are directed to the single traveler, and single women travelers too. I subscribe to this weekly newsletter (which is published by two women) and there's a lot of great info in it:  https://solotravelerworld.com/


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Used to do it all the time before I met my second husband.  Did it sometimes after I married him. And now that he's gone I do it even more often. In January of this year I took Amtrak from N.J. to Orlando and stayed with my honorary son and his GF in Tampa. I had the best seat mate and we had a ball.  On the way back the couple in line wound up sitting across from me and they were interesting and fun too.  I took 6 weeks (not consecutive) of vacation at the timeshare. Since I don't drive I have to take public transportation, 2nd bus home from NYC Port Authority.


----------



## sunnyac

I enjoyed traveling solo in my younger years internationally. It always seemed either fam/friends work, finances, vaca days, family commitments and/or indecisiveness made it difficult to plan trips. So if I had waited for all the stars to align with fam/friends, I probably wouldn't have seen or gone anywhere - so on my own adventures I went.  The downside, tho, is not having anyone to reminisce with and share the memories.  
As a retiree now, I have the freedom of traveling throughout the year and fam/friends are now more readily available to join me but I wait for no one and will still go solo.  My only concession now is that I travel with a tour group as I don't want to do all the planning and logistics of traveling; I don't want to lug my baggage; and I do like the companionship of a group tho I'm not an extrovert.
Since 2016 I've put together small photo books from my travels - 2 of the my last 6 trips were solo.


----------



## Loreen

I have been divorced for 30 years so if I haven't traveled alone I wouldn't be travelling very often over that period of time. I haven't traveled to a different country alone, but have traveled within the United States alone and there has been even a few times that I have met a member of the opposite sex during these vacations.


----------



## Marlene

I've traveled alone most of my adult life in the U.S. otherwise I would sit home and not go anywhere. When I was overseas, I traveled with a girlfriend.


----------



## Autumn72

OneEyedDiva said:


> Used to do it all the time before I met my second husband.  Did it sometimes after I married him. And now that he's gone I do it even more often. In January of this year I took Amtrak from N.J. to Orlando and stayed with my honorary son and his GF in Tampa. I had the best seat mate and we had a ball.  On the way back the couple in line wound up sitting across from me and they were interesting and fun too.  I took 6 weeks (not consecutive) of vacation at the timeshare. Since I don't drive I have to take public transportation, 2nd bus home from NYC Port Authority.


Wish you were my sister. My daughter lives in Cape Coral. 
Wanted to see her yet to find out all the prices to round trip. Wouldn't mind moving to a other state to be closer for traveling @Amtrak.
If I could find a way to receive the info as in email privately. Only to gain info.


----------



## Autumn72

Can't find profile to hook a picture with my circle A. Do I need to graduate first? To receive the earned rights.?


----------



## CrackerJack

I started travelling on my own in 2016 after my Husband passed away in early. 2015. We always were together and had good hols since we met in 1959

I needed a break and did my first short break with a friend and this led to going on breaks on and off but not done a solo holiday and cant bring myself to do this even after five years.  I thought about it but cant get up the mojo to book up. Not sure where to go this year but may take my 9 yr old GD away to the seaside like last year


----------



## CrackerJack

Autumn72 said:


> Can't find profile to hook a picture with my circle A. Do I need to graduate first? To receive the earned rights.?


  Have you found out how to do this?


----------



## pleinmont

I have often travelled by myself, not that I have ever enjoyed holidays, but flying back to my home island when my parents were alive didn't count as such, more of a duty than a pleasure.


----------



## Autumn72

CrackerJack said:


> Have you found out how to do this?


No, I see you did yours.


----------



## CrackerJack

Autumn72 said:


> No, I see you did yours.


I did mine from my own album. Went to Attach in the message box and my album came up and clicked to the message board . You can choose Thumbnail or larger size. Check with Matrix and Seabreeze.


----------



## Linda Doc

Has anyone here traveled solo to Las Vegas? I have never been there and I want to go, badly.


----------



## StarSong

Linda Doc said:


> Has anyone here traveled solo to Las Vegas? I have never been there and I want to go, badly.


Vegas is a hoot, but only if you've got someone to share the fun with.


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> Vegas is a hoot, but only if you've got someone to share the fun with.


I flew in and out of Las Vegas (LAS) dozens of times during my career as a pilot for United. The funniest thing that ever happened to me was that while boarding at McCarran, a gentleman boarded and had a broad smile on his face. I was standing at the doorway between first class and the cockpit and we were preparing to fly non stop to JFK in New York. 

I told him that he must have done very well with that big smile. He let out a loud laugh and said “Oh yeah!” Then, he flipped me a $50 chip from the MGM Grand and said “That’s a tip for you to get me home safe.”


----------



## Autumn72

Ronni said:


> Absolutely!!  In my younger days, I traveled around three continents by myself.  It was a blast then, and I don't see it any differently now!


You must write a book and we could do this together in chapters of course


----------



## oldman

Ronni said:


> Absolutely!!  In my younger days, I traveled around three continents by myself.  It was a blast then, and I don't see it any differently now!


I have never thought about the difference with traveling, regardless if you are a male or female. Traveling is safe, if you just obey the unwritten rules and use some good old common sense.


----------



## Aneeda72

Yes in my younger days, no now.  Need someone to carry the bags, get the walker and/or wheelchair out of the car; and push my fat self around if needed.  Lol.


----------



## oldman

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes in my younger days, no now.  Need someone to carry the bags, get the walker and/or wheelchair out of the car; and push my fat self around if needed.  Lol.


Do like a lot of the other older ladies do; get yourself a chaperone, mate or boyfriend.


----------



## Aneeda72

oldman said:


> Do like a lot of the other older ladies do; get yourself a chaperone, mate or boyfriend.


Hmm, I’m not sure ex marine husband would approve of those choices, lol.


----------



## oldman

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I’m not sure ex marine husband would approve of those choices, lol.


He is not an exMarine. Once a Marine, we are always a Marine. I’m surprised that he has never corrected you on that part.


----------



## Aneeda72

oldman said:


> He is not an exMarine. Once a Marine, we are always a Marine. I’m surprised that he has never corrected you on that part.


Army strong-I am ex-army.  Marine or ex-marine, after 48 years, he is used to taking orders from the army.  LOL.


----------



## Gaer

oldman said:


> I agree. I want to go to Africa. It's something that I have thought about for years. I would like to go on a photo safari and go into the Serengeti and also the Congo. My wife says she is not going no way, no how. She told me to go and take a friend.  I have asked a few friends to go and have even offered to pay for their flight, hotel, meals and the charge for the safari, but no takers.
> 
> It's a puzzle to me why no one wants a free trip to Africa and go on an amazing journey.


Would your wife mind if I went with you?  haha!  My late husband wanted to do the same.  or Panama!  It was on our bucket list. 
I ALWAYS traveled alone except when I was married;  my year long trek to Alaska and my trips driving into Mexico and all over the West.   My kids just wanted to be with their friends so I went alone.  The world is big and wild and amazing.  Of course right now it's impossible but adventure is always calling me!


----------



## oldman

Well, since my wife doesn’t read my posts, to be honest, I have an old gf that I would thoroughly enjoy going with.

Have you ever been with someone of the opposite sex that you are very comfortable with and enjoy their company that you would like to share time with? Nothing ****** or romantic, just enjoy each other’s company? That’s how I feel about this person. She makes me feel that I am a true friend to her, not just an acquaintance.


----------



## Gaer

oldman said:


> Well, since my wife doesn’t read my posts, to be honest, I have an old gf that I would thoroughly enjoy going with.
> 
> Have you ever been with someone of the opposite sex that you are very comfortable with and enjoy their company that you would like to share time with? Nothing ****** or romantic, just enjoy each other’s company? That’s how I feel about this person. She makes me feel that I am a true friend to her, not just an acquaintance.


Wow!    No,I wish I had a friend like that!  You're very lucky!    Wow!


----------



## oldman

Deleted


----------



## Gaer

What?     Spit it out ,pilgrim!


----------



## oldman

I think I’ve told this story before, but on another flight, (can’t remember where we took off from or going to), but anyway, we had two nuns onboard. Near the end of the flight, we encountered some really bad turbulence and we could see lightning inside the clouds, which is never a good thing when flying. The airport we were arriving into told us that they were only experiencing rain at the airport. 

We decided to divert around the t’storm and come in from the opposite side. After we had landed and the passengers were deplaning, we noticed that the two nuns still had their rosaries in their hands. Turbulence can be scary to some people, but we should all trust our pilots. They are professionals and have trained for these types of conditions many times.


----------



## Gaer

I have the greatest respect for pilots.  Once, when I was flying out of Alaska, (Alaska Airlines has a picture of Johnny Cash on their planes)  teehee!, Anyway, the pilot was talking over the speaker as he was taking off.  He said "Don't smoke. i don't mean just now,  I mean NEVER! I MEAN IT! DON'T SMOKE!" People were laughing all over the plane!


----------



## Pinky

I prefer flying/traveling alone. That way, I get to make interesting chit-chat with whoever sits beside me. I've met some interesting people, many younger ones who were on work visas in other countries. I like to sight-see by myself. That way, I get to see what I want.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> Yes!


I’d like to clarify that when I said yes I was talking about day trips or possibly a weekend away. 

While caring for my parents I often travelled hundreds of miles on my own but there’s no way I’d fly internationally on my own or even fly anywhere on my own. No way.


----------



## JaniceM

If I had the option of traveling at all (time, money, etc.), sure.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> I’d like to clarify that when I said yes I was talking about day trips or possibly a weekend away.
> 
> While caring for my parents I often travelled hundreds of miles on my own but there’s no way I’d fly internationally on my own or even fly anywhere on my own. No way.


Not challenging you Keesh, just wondering why?  What makes flying on your own so daunting?  

I've traveled internationally alone, and routinely fly (well, used to anyway) back and forth across the country to visit my California family.  Honestly, I prefer to travel alone, becuase there's no one to worry about except me.  Maybe that's just me being the caregiver sort that i am....I'm always trying to help and look out for others' comfort etc.   I'm not trying to change your mind here by recounting my experience, I'm just genuinely curious.


----------



## oldman

Ronni said:


> Not challenging you Keesh, just wondering why?  What makes flying on your own so daunting?
> 
> I've traveled internationally alone, and routinely fly (well, used to anyway) back and forth across the country to visit my California family.  Honestly, I prefer to travel alone, becuase there's no one to worry about except me.  Maybe that's just me being the caregiver sort that i am....I'm always trying to help and look out for others' comfort etc.   I'm not trying to change your mind here by recounting my experience, I'm just genuinely curious.


This is a good questions and one that I would also like to hear the answer to. For some reason, many people are scared during the takeoff.


----------



## Gaer

Back to the question:  Would I travel alone?  That's the ONLY way I travel.  Hop in my vehicle and take off to Baja, Mexico and several times up the Alcan into Alaska.  (which I can't stay away from)  Take off to Arizona or California.  Go the backroads and see the REAL country.  Singing all the way!  Yes, I'm a fool! 
Hahaha!  Once I told my "boyfriend" at the time, I was going  next week to Alaska.  He said,"Oh, Please take me with you. Please, please , please!"  I told him,"No. Sorry ,i'm going alone."  "Oh please,please,please!"  Finally,I gave in and said, "O.K., Be here at 5:00 A.M.on Tuesday.  That's when i'm leaving."   he showed up as I was packing the vehicle. "Just one thing!"  he said.  "I need you to give me $5000." 
"What?"  I was confused.  "Why would I do THAT?"
He said," because if I flirt with a waitress or something you might leave me stranded thousands of miles away!"
"No, I wouldn't do that,  but you're not coming along.   I AM going to leave you stranded right here!"
"You're not going to take me with you?  Why?"
"Well, for one thing, You're an idiot!"

Life is to be lived as an adventure!  if you want to go somewhere, why not just GO?  Why do you  need another person?  Adventure!  Explore!  Test your mettle!  Find out what you're made of!  Sit alone in an old diner at midnight and watch the rain on the window as you listen to the Sons of the Pioneers playing in the background.  Stand on a mountain top, look out over the land and say "This is the West!"  Sneak in the door of a 100 year old bar and SMELL the cigars, the Whiskey, the smoke saturated wooden boards, not to drink, but to soak up the HISTORY of the place.  Emerse yourself in LIFE!


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Not challenging you Keesh, just wondering why?  What makes flying on your own so daunting?
> 
> I've traveled internationally alone, and routinely fly (well, used to anyway) back and forth across the country to visit my California family.  Honestly, I prefer to travel alone, becuase there's no one to worry about except me.  Maybe that's just me being the caregiver sort that i am....I'm always trying to help and look out for others' comfort etc.   I'm not trying to change your mind here by recounting my experience, I'm just genuinely curious.


I’ve travelled throughout Canada and the United States as well as tropical islands by myself on a plane. I’ve travelled throughout Canada and the United States by way of car / motorcycle also. Most times I was by myself. My first two vehicles were motorcycles. 

The reasons why I don’t travel by plane now are due to the fact that I was kidnapped for a long period of time and unbelievable things were done to me so now I have ptsd fairly bad. Being in an enclosed place that close to people I can no longer do. 

I’m not afraid of anything except for crowds of people being too close to me. 

I’m a loner so prefer to be alone. It has nothing to do with how much I love my family. I’d turn myself inside out for any of them. My family frowned upon shows of affection. That’s just the way they were. 



oldman said:


> This is a good questions and one that I would also like to hear the answer to. For some reason, many people are scared during the takeoff.



Lol... no.


----------



## oldman

Gaer said:


> Back to the question:  Would I travel alone?  That's the ONLY way I travel.  Hop in my vehicle and take off to Baja, Mexico and several times up the Alcan into Alaska.  (which I can't stay away from)  Take off to Arizona or California.  Go the backroads and see the REAL country.  Singing all the way!  Yes, I'm a fool!
> Hahaha!  Once I told my "boyfriend" at the time, I was going  next week to Alaska.  He said,"Oh, Please take me with you. Please, please , please!"  I told him,"No. Sorry ,i'm going alone."  "Oh please,please,please!"  Finally,I gave in and said, "O.K., Be here at 5:00 A.M.on Tuesday.  That's when i'm leaving."   he showed up as I was packing the vehicle. "Just one thing!"  he said.  "I need you to give me $5000."
> "What?"  I was confused.  "Why would I do THAT?"
> He said," because if I flirt with a waitress or something you might leave me stranded thousands of miles away!"
> "No, I wouldn't do that,  but you're not coming along.   I AM going to leave you stranded right here!"
> Life is to be lived as an adventure!  if you want to go somewhere, why not just GO?  Why do you  need another person?  Adventure!  Explore!  Test your mettle!  Find out what you're made of!  Sit alone in an old diner at midnight and watch the rain on the window as you listen to the Sons of the Pioneers playing in the background.  Stand on a mountain top, look out over the land and say "This is the West!"  Sneak in the door of a 100 year old bar and SMELL the cigars, the Whiskey, the smoke saturated wooden boards, not to drink, but to soak up the HISTORY of the place.  Emerse yourself in LIFE!


This reminds me of a another story. I was living in Ohio and going to college. Saturday morning came and I had no plans for the weekend, so I thought maybe I would head up to the Falls (Niagara Falls) and see what's shaking. As I crossed into Pennsylvania, there was a sign along the road, (I seldom drove the interstates) that read, "Stop in Hometown and see the world's oldest bartender." (This is not the Hometown, PA near Philly. It's an unincorporated little burg) On the way, I wondered how will I know what bar to go to. Once I got to Hometown, it was easy to figure out. I think there were maybe a half dozen homes, one old (really old) gas station and a bar. I go inside and I sat down and this man, who looked to be about 45 walked over to me and asked what did I want. I told him that I saw a sign that said to stop and see the world's oldest bartender. So, where is he? He yelled, "Hey, Grampa, can you come here? We have another tourist. He finally makes his way out of the back room and says to me, "What the Hell do you want?" I was taken aback by this old, old man, so I said anything on draft and how old are you? He says, "102." I asked him if he could prove it. He slowly reaches behind his back, (I thought he was going for a gun, so I was ready to run) and he pulled out his wallet. You know this old man actually had a VALID driver's license. I darn near fell off the bar stool.


----------



## oldman

Keesha said:


> I’ve travelled throughout Canada and the United States as well as tropical islands by myself on a plane. I’ve travelled throughout Canada and the United States by way of car / motorcycle also. Most times I was by myself. My first two vehicles were motorcycles.
> 
> The reasons why I don’t travel by plane now are due to the fact that I was kidnapped for a long period of time and unbelievable things were done to me so now I have ptsd fairly bad. Being in an enclosed place that close to people I can no longer do.
> 
> I’m not afraid of anything except for crowds of people being too close to me.
> 
> I’m a loner so prefer to be alone. It has nothing to do with how much I love my family. I’d turn myself inside out for any of them. My family frowned upon shows of affection. That’s just the way they were.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... no.


Keesha: Sorry to hear your story. Hope you are doing well or at least better.


----------



## Pinky

@Keesha .. what a terrifying experience! 
Be well now


----------



## Em in Ohio

International travel by myself was how I finally answered my question - Who am I, when I am all alone, without a role to play?   I highly recommend it for younger people, even if it is just a long weekend on the other side of town.


----------



## oldman

Em in Ohio said:


> International travel by myself was how I finally answered my question - Who am I, when I am all alone, without a role to play?   I highly recommend it for younger people, even if it is just a long weekend on the other side of town.


OK, so let me ask you this: I am a Senior male and I want to travel from Pennsylvania to let's say, Africa by myself. Would I enjoy it being alone? I can't imagine that I would. I think having someone along to share the experience would make a good trip even better, but without a partner in tow, I would think it may be a bit less exciting.


----------



## Gaer

No,Traveling solo is a personal adventure, but you would have more fun with another person.


----------



## Em in Ohio

oldman said:


> OK, so let me ask you this: I am a Senior male and I want to travel from Pennsylvania to let's say, Africa by myself. Would I enjoy it being alone? I can't imagine that I would. I think having someone along to share the experience would make a good trip even better, but without a partner in tow, I would think it may be a bit less exciting.


For me, I needed to 'find myself' by spending time alone and not having to live up to anyone else's expectations - without the constraints inherent in various relationship roles.  Perhaps, the best explanation that I can give is that I wanted to be 'free to be me' - a journey of self-discovery.  I tended to try and conform to others expectations to _make_ them love me, to keep _them_ happy, or to keep the _peace_.  (Not a healthy way to be - always being what others wanted me to be.)

I did share experiences with many different people along the way and benefitted from these interactions.  In this way, I discovered that I could be independent, adventurous, even fun-loving!  I  just wish that I had done it sooner in life.

Two years ago, my grand-daughter asked me about the happiest stage of my life - and I answered "now."  I am content with myself and I like myself.  I am in a 'comfortable place.' 

To address your question, there is nothing wrong with traveling with a friend or mate.  Go.  Enjoy Africa.  Take bilingual dictionaries!


----------



## oldman

Em in Ohio said:


> For me, I needed to 'find myself' by spending time alone and not having to live up to anyone else's expectations - without the constraints inherent in various relationship roles.  Perhaps, the best explanation that I can give is that I wanted to be 'free to be me' - a journey of self-discovery.  I tended to try and conform to others expectations to _make_ them love me, to keep _them_ happy, or to keep the _peace_.  (Not a healthy way to be - always being what others wanted me to be.)
> 
> I did share experiences with many different people along the way and benefitted from these interactions.  In this way, I discovered that I could be independent, adventurous, even fun-loving!  I  just wish that I had done it sooner in life.
> 
> Two years ago, my grand-daughter asked me about the happiest stage of my life - and I answered "now."  I am content with myself and I like myself.  I am in a 'comfortable place.'
> 
> To address your question, there is nothing wrong with traveling with a friend or mate.  Go.  Enjoy Africa.  Take bilingual dictionaries!


I have a Swahili interpreter already chosen, if I continue to plan this trip. I am not one that enjoys being alone on such trips. Short trips to "just get away from it all" works fine, but I need someone along to share the thrill of the new adventure. It's what invigorates me to stay empowered and to continue the journey, if any of that makes sense to you.

Last summer, we were to take a trip to Italy and then Greece. It took me almost ten years to talk my wife into taking this trip with me. My Grandfather was born and raised in a small Greek village, which I have the address of, including his home. It was my intent to visit it and maybe discover some cousins that I never knew existed. It's because of my Grandfather that my family has thrived in the manner that it has. I owe him that much. We had to cancel the trip due to my sister becoming ill will Sepsis and nearly dying. We were going to try again this summer, but now my wife is again balking at the suggestion. My sister has now been diagnosed with having Leukemia and has just started showing signs of also having colon cancer, but she has to have a test done called CT Colonography Diagnostics. So, depending on the outcome of the test, I may have to stay close to home anyway. IOW, right now, my life is in a bit of disarray. And, of course, as my luck would  have it, the hospitals arent even scheduling any procedures at this time. So, who knows when that will happen.

But, thanks for giving me your viewpoints. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Leann

COVID-19 has impacted almost everything for just about everyone. In the case of travel, my international trips planned for this year have been shelved with the distant hope that I can go next year. I reconnected with an old friend earlier this year. He and i dated for a while, from 2010 -2013,  but we both wanted something different out of the relationship (he wanted marriage, I didn't). We parted ways, lost contact, I retired from full-time work and then moved 1200 miles away. 

A few months back we reconnected and it's been great. Strictly friends, nothing else. The one thing he and I were good at was traveling. We went many places together. It was always fun. So we planned a trip for the summer of 2021, one that I probably wouldn't do on my own even though I am fine with most solo travel. I hope we'll be able to go.


----------



## MarciKS

I went to NY by myself a couple yrs after 911.


----------



## oldman

I don't even enjoy flying or traveling alone right now. Besides the COVID ordeal, now we have to worry about a city we are traveling to being burned because a bunch of radical numb-nuts can't control their anger. 

Oh, God, please give me strength. Amen!


----------



## Gaer

oldman said:


> I don't even enjoy flying or traveling alone right now. Besides the COVID ordeal, now we have to worry about a city we are traveling to being burned because a bunch of radical numb-nuts can't control their anger.
> 
> Oh, God, please give me strength. Amen!


Hahahaha!  How do I click HAHAHA and LOVE and WOW and REPLY at the same time?


----------



## MsFox

I can't travel much at all anymore, no planes or boats and limited distance by car with gentle elevation changes however, if I could, I would only travel solo if I couldn't find someone of the same interest. I prefer having a traveling partner, but if the trip is all about what they want to do, then I would go solo. Nothing worse than having a destination planned and on the way they have to stop at everything that looks interesting. The best trip (vacation) I had was with a friend of similar interest and we had no plans and each took turns saying what turn or direction was next.  We also took turns on where to stop, eat, etc. We covered 4 states all on back roads and had a blast. We met so many nice people. We stopped at any mom and pop looking second-hand store. We got behind a roundup in Montana and the cowboy said he would help us through. I said no, we were not in a hurry and I was an old cowgirl originally from Colorado and had also lived in Montana. When an opening came I still wanted to chat and my friend was getting antsy. She asked if he had a ring on his finger. I said can't tell he is wearing gloves. We got through the herd and hours later ended up stranded behind about two bands of sheep on the Blackfoot reservation. It was impossible to get through and they had about a mile to go, so I started chatting with a lady on foot and it ended up she was a sister to a guy that I worked on construction with in Southern Oregon. That was 20 years ago and so glad I had a fun friend to travel with.


----------



## hellomimi

Before I got married, I traveled alone to Beijing, Hongkong, Shanghai and all over Australia. I stayed at youth hostels in Australia on backpacking tour.

It'll be my first time to go on a long journey after my divorce. I look forward to great experiences and making new friends.


----------



## Theresa Flowers

Leann said:


> If you would have asked the 20 year old me if I would ever travel solo, the answer would have been an emphatic *NO*.
> 
> Forty-three years later and after many miles of solo travel for work, I have a different outlook. Now that I am inching closer to full retirement (I still do some contract work for my former employer but that is slowing down), my desire for leisure travel has replaced work travel.
> 
> I've got a few trips planned this year, all with family and/or friends but one that will be just me and I'll be going international. All of my prior trips to Europe have been work-related and I was always on someone else's schedule. So this time will be different. It's not for a few months but I've already spent a lot of time researching places, buying some travel-friendly (i.e. wrinkle-free) clothes and imaging what the sites, sounds and foods will be like.
> 
> So this one is for the ladies. Would you travel solo? Or, if you have, would you do it again?


I enjoy traveling solo and have done it for much of my career. Now that I am married I travel ho.e through paris or Italy and my husband meets me there.


----------



## Lewkat

I have traveled alone most of my life.  I can do as I please and not worry about another person or persons.


----------



## Pinky

Lewkat said:


> I have traveled alone most of my life.  I can do as I please and not worry about another person or persons.


Same for me


----------



## Lewkat

Strangely enough, whenever I travel solo, I make friends very easily with men in foreign lands.  They are courtly and seem to know you are unfamiliar with their customs and surroundings.  They will talk forever about their country and their families and their history.  Women are far more conservative.


----------



## bowmore

oldman said:


> I’ll play the devil’s advocate this time around. Traveling for anyone can be dangerous. Not knowing your surroundings or not having what we in the aviation business call having “situational awareness “ is most essential. Predators can spot a tourist a mile away and you are the prey.
> 
> I would encourage you you to read the story of Nancy Ludwig. And, I’m still upset with the disappearance of Natalee Holloway and Amy Bradley. I mean, if someone can go missing on a cruise ship, how does that happen and no one knows anything about it. On a cruise ship, really??


Yes those are cautionary tales until you look into them. Nancy was a flight attendant killed in a hotel room. Natalee was partying on Aruba, and they do not know what happened to Amy. 
There are hundreds of thousands of passengers that cruise every year, and all come back safely with few exceptions.


----------



## Phoenix

At present no.  I wouldn't travel at all.  I don't plan to get Covid 19.  I hate to travel.  Wherever I go, there I am.  I'd rather see stuff on tv anyway.


----------



## LindaB

I have and would again if I wasn't married.


----------



## 911

bowmore said:


> Yes those are cautionary tales until you look into them. Nancy was a flight attendant killed in a hotel room. Natalee was partying on Aruba, and they do not know what happened to Amy.
> There are hundreds of thousands of passengers that cruise every year, and all come back safely with few exceptions.


I remember the Natalee Holloway's story. So sad. A young girl gone off alone with 3 predators. She was supposed to be with friends. Friends? Why didn't one of them stop her from getting in that car, even if it meant alerting one of the chaperones? There is no good reason why she shouldn't still be here with us. This is what friends do. We look out for one another. I guess all of that goes out the window when a little booze is added to the mix. Thankfully, Van der Sloot got his.


----------



## oldman

One of my best friends, who is 14 years younger than me, still flies for United. Before COVID, he was flying 5 days per week. Now, he only flies two days, except the last week of the month he flies three days. This wouldn’t be such a big deal, except he flies International routes. A lot of those flight have been cancelled.

I never liked or enjoyed flying alone. I think a lot of that came from flying for 33 years and always having someone in the cockpit with me. It really was more comfortable.


----------

